# Repair for failed Titebond dowel joint



## greatview (Oct 3, 2009)

I've got a failed dowel joint to repair. It looks like the original joint was starved of glue. If it were hide glue I could add more glue but I'm not so sure about Titebond adhering to itself and am wondering if epoxy might be the solution.

Any thoughts?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Yes on the epoxy, but have ya thought about an oversized dowel (if possible)?


----------



## jimleigh1313 (Oct 21, 2011)

May be able to match the drill bit and drill out the old glue to give you "fresh" wood.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

+1 to both of the above. This is a situation where the old Stanley 59 is a lifesaver.


----------

